# serbian highflyer



## cateyes (Apr 16, 2005)

hello

I dont seem to have these birds in my pigeon book. I did a search on them and not much came up! does anyone know where i can find information on them? or pictures? let me know! IM assuming they are a flying breed? but many flying breeds seem to be show breeds as well LOL


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

Have you visited the *Serbian Highflier Club * website?

http://www.serbianhighflier.com/images/mainpage.htm 

Al


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Most people are from where im born. Serbia is part of former yugoslavia...

never heard of this breed, first time now.

Elvis


----------



## JOHN JOSIP (Jul 13, 2021)




----------

